# Sub Avail in Western MA (Amherst Area)



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

2 new 3/4 ton trucks with two new plows. I don't have a full route yet and am getting nervous  !! Anyone need help?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought one of those plows was used? lol! Sorry, I'll stop now! I wish you were a little closer this way as there are a few guys that could always use some help in my area.


----------

